# معلومات عن أشهر الطائرات المدنية



## laklok10 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الـبـويـنـج 707
جرى اختبار النموذج التجريبي لطائرة البوينج 707 في عام 1954م
وادخلت الخدمة الفعلية بعد ذالك باربعة أعوام بواسطة شركة بان امريكان وانتجت أخر طائرة من هذا الطراز عام 1991م وهي البوينج 707-320 c
تعمل هذه الطائرة بواسطة 4 محركات توربينية مروحية أي محركاتها النفاثة تقوم بإدارة مراوح ضخمة وهي من إنتاج برات ونتي 
يبلغ طول الطائرة 47 متر
ومدى الجناحين 44 متر
وزن الطائرة فارغة 66 طن
وزن الطائرة كاملة عند الإقلاع فيكون 151 طن
تصل سرعتها 973 كم/الساعة
ويمكن ان تطير لمسافة 9000 كم
وتستوعب 170 راكب

الـكـونـكـورد
الكونكورد هي طائرة الركاب الوحيد التي تفوق سرعتها سرعة الصوت قامت بتصنيعها فرنسا و إنكلترا وقد بدأت دراسات تصميمات هذه الطائرة في عام
1955 م .
جرى اول طيران تجريبي لطائرة الكونكورد في عام 1969 م
ودخلت الخدمة الفعلية بعد ذلك بسبع سنوات بواسطة شركتي إيرفرانس والخطوط الجوية البريطانية وقد توقفت عن هذه الطائرة عن العمل بعد خدمة دامت 27 عام
في تشرين الثاني عام 2003م نظرا لتكاليفها الباهظة وقد كانت اخر رحلة قامت بها في 26 من الشهر ذاته 
تتميز هذه الطائرة بجناحين ضخمين مثلثي الشكل يرتدان إلى الخلف بزاوية حادة ورأسيها في إتجاه الطيران كذلك يوجد طرف رفيع في مقدمة جسمها يساعد على الإنطلاق في الجو وهو يتحرك إلى أسفل عند الهبوط ليمكن قائد الطائرة من رؤية ممر الهبوط 
تعمل طائرة الكونكورد بواسطة 4 محركات توربينية نفاثة من إنتاج رولزرويس وسنيكما أوليمبس
ويبلغ طول هذه الطائرة 62 متر
وارتفاعها 12 متر
ومدى جناحيها ( أي المسافة بين طرفي الجناحين ) 26 متر
ووزنها فارغة 79 طن 
ووزنها بحمولة كاملة بعد الأقلاع فيكون 185 طن 
وتبلغ سرعتها 2200 كم / الساعة
وتستطيع الطيران إلى مسافة 6400 كم
وتتسع هذه الطائرة 128 راكب

الـبـويـنـج 727
صممت هذه الطائرة في البداية لتخدم الخطوط المحلية في الدول المختلفة وهي تطوير
للبوينج 707 وكان الأختلاف بين الطائرتين في البوينج 727 لها محرك نفاث خلفي
وقد جرى الاختبار للنموذج التجريبي الاول لهذه الطائرة عام 1963م 
و ادخلت الخدمة الفعلية في العام التالي ثم حدث تطوير لها وأطلق على الطائرة الجديدة بوينج 727-200 وهي طائرة نقل تجارية ذات مدى متوسط ومازالت في الخدمة في عدد من شركات الطيران منها الخطوط الجوية العالمية وينايتد ودلتا 
ويأمل الخبراء في تطوير محركات وهيكل هذه الطائرة لتظل في الخدمة حتى أوائل القرن الحالي
وتعمل هذه الطائرة بواسطة 3 محركات توربينية مروحية من إنتاج برت ونتي
يبلغ طول هذه الطائرة 47 متر
وارتفاعها 10 متر
ومدى الجناحين 33 متر
وزنها فارغة 45 طن 
وزنها الأقصى عند الإقلاع 84 طن 
وتبلغ سرعتها 78 كم / الساعة
ويمكن أن تطير لمسافة 3700 كم
وتتسع 190 راكب

الـبـويـنـج 737
كان الهدف من تصميم هذه الطائرة هو إنتاج طائرة صغيرة نسبيا
تتسع لنحو 100 راكب وتخدم في خطوط الطيران القصير المدى حتى أنه أطلق عليها البوينج الطفل
جرى اختبار النموذج الأول منها عام 1967م
وأدخلت الخدمة الفعلية في العام التالي وقد أستخدم عدد الطائرات لنقل البضائع فقط أما معظمها فقط خصص للركاب
وظهر الجيل الثاني من البوينج 737 في عام 1984م وتتميز بتغير المحركات لتصبح أقل ضوضاء كما حدث تعديل للأجنحة لتكون أكثر إنسيابية وأطلق على النموذج الجديد البوينج 737-300 وتعمل هذه الطائرة بمحركين توربينين مروحيين من إنتاج شركة سي إف إم العالمية
ويبلغ طول الطائرة 33 متر
ارتفاعها 11 متر
مدى الجناحين 29 متر
وزن الطائرة فارغة 32 طن
ووزنها كاملة عند الإقلاع 56 طن
وسرعتها 790 كم/الساعة
ويمكن ان تطير لمسافة 4600 كم
وتتسع 128 راكب

الـبـويـنـج 747 ( الـجـامـبـو )
تعد هذه الطائرة أكبر طائرة نقل تجارية في العالم
وتتميز بجسمها العريض الذي سمح باستيعاب اكبر من الركاب يصل إلى 421 راكب ومن ثم تصبح تكلفة الطيران أقل والجامبو طائرة نقل تجارية بعيدة المدى .
جرى اختبار النموذج التجريبي عام 1969م وادخلت الخدمة بواسطة بان امريكان بعد ذلك بعامين
يعد طراز بوينج 747-400 احدث جيل من هذه الطائرات ويتميز بإضافة جنيحات ( أجنحة صغيرة)
إلى جسم الطائرة لحفظ توازن بالإضافة إلى جناحين أعرض وسطح طيران مزدوج
وفي نهاية عام 1995م كانت قد انتجت اكثر من 340 طائرة من هذا الطراز الذي تستخدمه معظم شركات الطيران الكبرى في العالم 
وتعمل هذه الطائرة بواسطة 4 محركات توربينية مروحية أنتجتها شركة جنرال إلكتريك و برات وتني و رولزرويس
ويبلغ طول هذه الطائرة 71 متر
ارتفاعها 20 متر 
مدى الجناحين 65 متر
وزن الطائرة فارغة 181 طن
وزن الطائرة كاملة عند الإقلاع 362 طن
تبلغ سرعتها 940 كم/الساعة
ويمكن الطيران لمسافة 13300 كم

الـبـويـنـج 757
صممت هذه الطائرة لتقوم بنقل الركاب والبضائع لمسافات متوسطة بين القارات ويمكن لهذه الطائرة نقل 220 راكب
وقد انتجت شركة البوينج 680 طائرة من هذا الطراز ومايزال الإنتاج مستمرا ويتوقع الخبراء ان يظل هذا الطراز في الخدمة حتى أوائل القرن
جرى اختبار النموذج التجريبي عام 1978م ودخلت الخدمة عام 1983م واستخدمت اعداد كبيرة من هذا الطراز لنقل البضائع
في بداية التسعينات ظهرت نماذج معدلة في هذه الطائرة اطلق عليها 757-200 تتميز بجسم ضيق طويل
وتعمل بمحركين توربنيين مروحيين من انتاج رولزرويس
يبلغ طول الطائرة 47 متر
ارتفاعها 14 متر
مدى الجناحين 38 متر
وزن الطائرة فارغة 57 طن
وزن الطائرة كاملة عند الإقلاع 100 طن
سرعتها 751 كم/الساعة
يمكنها الطيران لمسافة 5000 كم​


----------



## فيش كهرب (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الـكـونـكـورد

^
^
طيارتي يوم اني بالابتدائي


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اسف علي المقاطعة والصراحة بس معلوماتك قديمة قوي ياهندسة,, فيه طيارات أكبر وأحدث طلعت بعد الطرازات دي, منهم طبعا العملاقة ِِa380 , حتي البوينج الجامبو, B747 طلع فيه إصدار أحدث ليها وهو B747-8 وأنا تحا أمرك لأي معلومات تفصيلية تانيه


----------



## meid79 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي لكن نريد منك معلومات أكثر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

